# Arma II (Arma: Armed Assault 2)



## Jackobi (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like a very decent simulation, but a bit slow with lots of periods of inaction.

Does anyone know what the online server population is currently like?

I don't want to buy it and find that all of the servers are virtually empty.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 7, 2009)

Love the concept and I am sure a decent game lurks under the crusty, poorly-optimised, bug-ridden exterior, but I didn't have the patience to find it.

Had so much trouble with glitchy graphics, stuttering/hitching mouse-control, laughable AI and game bugs and awful, _awful_ performance even on mid settings.

I have a quad-core Q9650 @ 3.9Ghz, 8Gb RAM and a GTX285 Black which destroys everything else I throw at it, so make of that what you will...

Try before you buy if you can.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Shame it's so buggy, it looked to have great potential.


----------



## loud 1 (Nov 17, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Love the concept and I am sure a decent game lurks under the crusty, poorly-optimised, bug-ridden exterior, but I didn't have the patience to find it.
> 
> Had so much trouble with glitchy graphics, stuttering/hitching mouse-control, laughable AI and game bugs and awful, _awful_ performance even on mid settings.
> 
> ...



the AI is soooooo poor..

it feels so disjointed as a game.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 17, 2009)

Most of the bugs are gone now - there was one that made a big mess on machines with NVidia cards and > 4GB RAM.

I haven't played online for a couple of months but there was a pretty good community if you found the right server.

The single player is a bit rubbish though - workable but disappointing campaign.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Most of the bugs are gone now - there was one that made a big mess on machines with NVidia cards and > 4GB RAM.




Hmm - this could have explained the shocking state my copy was in...I might give it another whirl if it has been patched.


----------

